# Rapp's Bicycle Show



## Howard Gordon (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeff Rapp's bicycle show posted by Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## monark-man (Dec 21, 2015)

hello  great great winter swap meet. and if you have time the day before stop at the bicycle museum in Pittsburgh thousands of bicycles, and a treat. maybe Santa will be their . he owns a monark or two.or three.                           MONARK-MAN


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 22, 2015)

Does anyone have pics of this show?? Last year or before?

If the weather cooperates I want to attend. Just don't know if its older stuff, newer stuff etc.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 25, 2015)

Go to page 4 Jeff Rapps 2015 Butler show dated 1/21/15 to posts for pictures of last year.  Thanks Howard Gordon
=jimsbeercans;522959]Does anyone have pics of this show?? Last year or before?

If the weather cooperates I want to attend. Just don't know if its older stuff, newer stuff etc.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 25, 2015)

THANKS..I see more than just ballooners and many, many parts. Getting my stuff together in the next few weeks.

Next question...Is it worth stopping there Saturday night for a room?? I'm 3 1/2 hours away and hate getting there at 6:00 am to find most of the people set up Saturday Night and been picked over..Or do they wait under the doors open?

Happy Holidays to Everyone,  Jim


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 29, 2015)

Air and rooms booked. Texas will be there!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't know if I'll make it this year or not, quit drinking a few months ago and not ready to start again, if I go I'd be surrounded by all you drunks and might get tempted!!!  hahaha


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2015)

I take it the hotel the nite before is when the real deals and drinks go down? Ha! Im trying to convince my copilot (not God or my Wife) to go! We are 8 hrs out!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2015)

I made the 12hour trek last year. It was fun but I don't think I have it in me this year.  I'm planning to go to Dudley instead.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Jan 11, 2016)

This Weekend....


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 13, 2016)

dont for get the camera to take some pictures. and thanks for the pictures from last year howard gordon .  from bicycle larry


----------



## spook1s (Jan 17, 2016)

I really wanted to make this show. It would have been my first time to this one.  

Life is what happens when you're planning something else!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great swap, found some goodies.great time with old friends!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

